# Broadcom BCM43602 802.11ac Wireless Lan SoC



## k3y5 (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm trying to get a macbook to work with FreeBSD. I've run into a hardware or driver issue. I started here https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html
Yet, I can't seem to get the wireless card to show up under: 

```
# ifconfig 
```

The device shows up when I run `# pciconf -lv` 

The next step was to look into the `net/bwn-firmware-kmod` ports package. I've successfully installed the driver, updated my `/boot/loader.conf` with: 

```
if_bwn_load="YES" 
bwn_v4_ip_ucode="YES"
firmware_load="YES"
``` 

The chip is still showing up as `none@. . .` under `pciconf`; scrub question. New to freebsd.


----------



## tingo (Jan 3, 2020)

To be sure: have you configured the necessary line with wlans_bwn0="wlan0" in /etc/rc.conf as well?


----------



## k3y5 (Jan 3, 2020)

tingo said:


> To be sure: have you configured the necessary line with wlans_bwn0="wlan0" in /etc/rc.conf as well?



Nope, I don't see any output when running `*sysctl net.wlan.devices` *so I assumed I missed a step with the driver installation. I'll try that now.


----------



## codedmart (Jan 21, 2020)

k3y5 said:


> Nope, I don't see any output when running `*sysctl net.wlan.devices` *so I assumed I missed a step with the driver installation. I'll try that now.



Did you ever get this working?


----------

